# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  bonjour à tous du 64

## boulame64

Voilà, je suis inscrits depuis sur ce site et je cherche à mettre une photo de profil et je n'y arrive pas...comment faut il faire ? Merci

----------


## boulame64

Merci Nowhere, en fait je suis sur tablette et le format ne prend pas avec celle ci.

----------

